# Mettwurst



## Wolfman (11/8/14)

Made some Metwurst the other day.

Here's how the process went:





Starting product.




Mincing.




Hanging over night. (With some home made Hotdogs)




Firing up the smoker.




Smoke baby smoke.




4 Hours in.




5 Hours in.




Out of the smoker and into the ice bath.




Let the Blooming begin.




The finished product.

Having lived in SA for some years we use to get Mettwurst from the supermarket. Now living in Victoria they don't know what it is! It is the German equivalent of salami. Now my set up at home is not conducive to salami making just yet. So I thought I'd have a crack at some Mettwurst. Glad I did! This stuff is the bomb! Will mix up the recipe next time but very happy with the results.

So if you don't have the drying facilities for making salami give this a rip! Even in summer this could be a great alternative to salami.

Anyone else keen on the smoked meat that is Mettwurst?


----------



## doon (11/8/14)

What temp did you smoke them at


----------



## Wolfman (11/8/14)

Around 50c. Temp did move up and down but keep a vigilant eye on it.


----------



## doon (11/8/14)

Is it hard to keep the gas smoker that low in temp?


----------



## Feldon (11/8/14)

Ah Mettwurst! I grew up in SA.

Many a school lunch was Mettwurst sandwiches.

One of those South Aussie things like Big Sars, Amgoorie Tea, and Kitchener Buns.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

I had mettwurst as a kid and I'm Vic born and bred. We used to get it from coles.
I loved it but I can bet that home made tastes way better.

Cold smoking minced meat at that temp - you use any nitrites or a heap of salt?


----------



## Wolfman (11/8/14)

doon said:


> Is it hard to keep the gas smoker that low in temp?


Yes mate it is. Lucky not much wind on the day. The smoke box was hard to keep alight/smoking. Easy fix bump the head up get it smoking and turn the gas off for a bit. The smoke box actually kept it at temp. A lot of work but really worth the effort!



Feldon said:


> Ah Mettwurst! I grew up in SA.
> 
> Many a school lunch was Mettwurst sandwiches.
> 
> One of those South Aussie things like Big Sars, Amgoorie Tea, and Kitchener Buns.


Yep some great memories there. Going to give the old bung fritz a run soon. Kitchener buns? Boston finger buns?



manticle said:


> I had mettwurst as a kid and I'm Vic born and bred. We used to get it from coles.
> I loved it but I can bet that home made tastes way better.
> Cold smoking minced meat at that temp - you use any nitrites or a heap of salt?


Have you seen it lately? Have even asked at the Vic market and was stunned with the blank looks! It's tasty this time around but will up the chilli and garlic next time. Yep mate used nitrates. Pretty much Prague powder #1. 

Like I said guys like Salami only better! As in you can make it year round.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

No I haven't seen it but I also haven't looked. It was a favourite though. What's your seasoning ratios etc? Can we get a recipe? Been meaning to return to some charcuterie - been a while.


----------



## Wolfman (11/8/14)

Pretty much ripped it from here mate: http://www.butcherquip.com.au/summer-smoked-mettwurst

Subbed a couple of ingredients but pretty much to recipe.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

Cheers


----------



## shaunous (12/8/14)

I have a collection of different gas jets to fit my Aldi smoker, im not sure if your using gas Manticle, but this would solve your problem. peace of piss to change over.


Mettwurst = Never heard of it before this thread, but consider it cooked :lol:


----------



## doon (12/8/14)

So the variety of jets allow for cooler smoking? Where do you get them from


----------



## shaunous (12/8/14)

Yeh mate, they just restrict or open up gas flow and change your range of temperature you'd get at the adjusting knob.

do u know a plumber or gas fitter? They normally have shitloads left after installing LPG or Natural Gas Ovens.

Failing that, i'd say bunnings, BCF and places that sell cooking/camping gear.
I dont like to use these mega company places and we have a local LPG specialist store in our little town I use. Im guessing Reece and Tradelink plumbing stores would also have them.


----------



## Wolfman (12/8/14)

Got any pics of the modification?


----------



## Vanners (12/8/14)

So are we gonna get a taste at the next Merri Mashers meeting? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Wolfman (12/8/14)

Don't think I can make the next meeting, work! But will try to keep some for the next meeting I can come to.


----------



## shaunous (12/8/14)

Wolfman said:


> Got any pics of the modification?


No, but they are right at the end of the LPG system in range of where the oxygen mixes with the gas, and the flame is soon after this. Small removable, normally hex shaped like a bolt head with a small hole in the centre.


----------



## doon (12/8/14)

http://www.jamesshields.com.au/shop/category/bbq-equipment-jets

Like those?


----------



## shaunous (13/8/14)

Yeh, there would be thread on the opposite side that u can't see in the pic's


----------



## Grainer (13/8/14)

OMFG YOU ARE GOD!!! I love mettwurst


----------



## DeGarre (20/8/14)

This is called "meetwursti" in Finland, usually contains a little bit of horse meat.


----------



## Florian (20/8/14)

The style of Mettwurst you made is home to Northern Germany (where I grew up), there are also other varieties that get more soft and spreadable the more south you travel.

And then of course there is Mett or Hackepeter, which is basically minced raw pork, seasoned with salt and pepper and topped with a whole heap of chopped onions. This is the best shit ever, excuse my language.

Get it fresh from the butcher (only allowed to be sold on the day of production for obvious reasons) and spread it on half a bread roll, add onions.


----------

